# Does your Golden seem to know when you are feeling ill?



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My kids really seem to pick up on how I feel. It amazes me.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

A few months ago, I was extremely sick with food poisoning. Wound up sleeping all day in bed. Brandy -- my "I have to go outside" 20 times a day dog -- slept by my side all day long without moving. Jenna and Charlie also joined me in bed, a very rare happening for Jenna.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

Harvey definitelt knew about my problem the other day.
I found myself doubled up on the floor with terible cramp in both thighs. I must admit to be almost crying out in pain. He came over to check me out. Apparently it was really cute, but I didn't know too much about it!


----------



## orfjara (May 22, 2005)

I have Arthritis and often find when my hands are particularly painful the dogs want to lick them. They seem to know and want to help


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

oh yes arnie definitly know i suffer with srious mental health issues and if im heading in the direction of what i call my red zone he is there by my side


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

God love them, but no... they are still happy, goofy, and toy oriented when I am in distress.

My Whippets, however, stop playing, even show visable stress when I am sick or upset. As a breed they are very sensitive, though. My Goldens are always ready for a cuddle, though, where as my Whippets are not very affectionate. 

So... I appreciate the fact my Whippets are in tune enough to realize when I am heading down the downward spiral, but I appreciate that my goldens come cuddle when I need it most!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A _resounding _*YES! *
I will tell you that when my dear friend and partner returned to MI from FL with her husband, and picked up the dogs from my place, they acted abnormally "connected". Of course, they were with me for nearly 6 weeks (our co-owned retired Champion male, his son, is sister, and another spayed bitch) so the usual "we're SO happy you're home!" was expected, but this went beyond that. Gini said they were acting "weird" and would NOT leave her side. She was diagnosed with advanced colon cancer a week later...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your friend. I know you must miss her terribly.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I'm very sorry for the loss of your friend. I know you must miss her terribly.


Thanks, Jenna, some days it is nearly unbearable. She was a wonderful, inspirational woman.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sabrina was named after just such a friend of mine. I am sure her dogs miss her terribly, too. I know (human) Sabrina's Greyhounds miss her.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

River seems to know before I do. But them rest of them definitely know.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Sabrina was named after just such a friend of mine. I am sure her dogs miss her terribly, too. I know (human) Sabrina's Greyhounds miss her.


I will, someday, have a Gigi, which was Gini's grandchildren's name for her. It will be a very, very special girl who gets that name...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes they do. The last time I was sick they stayed by my side all day and never asked to go outside. I think they were trying to help me out.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine do know when I dont feel good. They all stayed in my moms room the night she passed away. And they never went in her room. And to this day they still dont go in there.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY. enough said. they are SO intuitive. Andy Farmer knew when I would cry by my sniffle....it wasn't like the 'other sniffles'.....weird.....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

When my kids have a fever and are incapacitated on the sofa Lucky will snuggle by them and lick them almost uncontrollably. I think he feels the heat and sweat of the fever.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> A _resounding _*YES! *
> I will tell you that when my dear friend and partner returned to MI from FL with her husband, and picked up the dogs from my place, they acted abnormally "connected". Of course, they were with me for nearly 6 weeks (our co-owned retired Champion male, his son, is sister, and another spayed bitch) so the usual "we're SO happy you're home!" was expected, but this went beyond that. Gini said they were acting "weird" and would NOT leave her side. She was diagnosed with advanced colon cancer a week later...


 
I have heard this many times where a dog will sniff a specific area of the human body which contains cancer....good lord. It really makes us think how smart these dogs are....sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm very curious about this. I'm having major surgery in two weeks. Daisy's never seen me down like that. I wonder how she will be with me. I wonder if she will want to jump on me when I come home from the hospital, or will she know not to? 

I'll come back to this thread in two weeks


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

My girls definatley know - i have suffered with ME for 10 years now and on days that i am unable to get up they lay by my side. If i feel down my oldest nudges me, lays her head on my legs and her eyes say it all.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny is not a cuddle bug, preferring to have ME pet her, ME through the toys, ME give her treats and fortunately I don't get ordinary crud. Even my more serious chronic stuff is run of the mill every day stuff to her.

But, when I broke my arm, she spent the whole day by my side making sure she touched me with some part of her body...usually just laying very close. And she insisted in licking that arm very firmly...owie, owie, owie...for more than a day. I'm sure that jump started the healing.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

rosemary said:


> oh yes arnie definitely knows i suffer with serious mental health issues and if i'm heading in the direction of what i call my red zone he is there by my side


I totally know what you mean. We like to call Sunny our own personal therapy dog and swear that God picked her just for our family. She senses the family stress even before we do and always goes over to be with, put a paw on, or lie down next to, the sadder person. If I start to lose my temper with my boys, she puts her paws on my chest (lightly) and stares into my eyes. If the volume of anyones' speech goes up a notch, she comes out of wherever she may be sleeping to see where she is needed. We still shell out lots of $ for therapy bills, but Sunny has been a great asset to the family as a whole. 

I read a book called "Angel by my Side" about a service dog who, after meeting with an animal communicator, was deemed to be an actual angel who had come to live in the dog to help the man who'd adopted him (he was a rescue golden). I wonder that about Sunny sometimes...


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> I have heard this many times where a dog will sniff a specific area of the human body which contains cancer....good lord. It really makes us think how smart these dogs are....sorry for the loss of your friend.


I have heard that the medical profession is considering using dogs for "cancer detection". Therapy dogs, seeing eye dogs, hearing impaired assistance dogs, diabetic assistance dogs..... why not cancer detection dogs on top of EVERYTHING else they can do!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I suffer from allergies and occasionally will break out in hives. I don't know whether Oliver notices that I'm scratching but he will come over & lick me. The hives go away!!!!!!!

I know this sounds gross but I let my goldens lick any cuts, burns or skin abrasions that I have and they heal in record time. My 3 year old granddaughter had an "owwwwie" on her knee and she went to the "boys" & told them to lick her knee.... it was gone the next day!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Yup, they do. They lay down on the couch with me the whole day, outside of potty breaks. 

Of course that means though when i'm better, there wound tight. lol But at least they save it for when I am.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Any time someone has a booboo peanut has always had to kiss it.If I am upset he follows me and gives me extra cuddles.And now when the kids cry they have 3 golden's run to them to check them out


----------

